# Ecobulb CFL's??



## KeithB.Real (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a plant that's about 7" in height or so in veg. right now. Due to $ concerns, CFL is the only thing i can go with right now. I picked up a 6 pack of Feit Ecobulbs yesterday @ Home Depot that i plan on using. They're the 25w bulbs, producing 1600 lumens, with a soft white glow. The plant itself is in about a 5" pot right now, and the whole thing itself is in a white 5 gallon cont. Ya i kno, not exactly the best reflective surfaces but like i said, budget's small. So at present, i have a dome light fixture w/ 1 of these bulbs right now lighting it.
My ? is, since i'm just lighting this small space for now, should i put another fixture on it. And MOST of all, are these bulbs even going to work?? First time dealing w/ CFL's...so any 2cents is welcome!

Hope everyones' summer is bitchin!!


----------



## Capone (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes you can..click on my link and you'll see..only thing is..use Daylight CFL's not Soft white...softewhite are for FLoweing stage..


----------



## KeithB.Real (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Copone!!

Ya i figured that might be the case as far as needing the daylights go. I thought these ones were daylight when i was there looking and...go figure...as i'm taking them out of the package i found out they're soft white But it's cool i'll just save them for flowering. I'll pick up some Daylight bulbs tonight, then let you know how things come along.
Awesome plant by the way, very good lookin..., keep us/me updated!!


----------

